# Dumpin At Home



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like this is one of the affected topics







Please post your question again here and I will do my best to help you out. I have installed what you are describing at my home.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

For a minute I thought we were going to play another round of Outbacker jeopardy.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

" What is, concrete sewer box Alex"


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> " What is, concrete sewer box Alex"


I'll take "Dumping at home" for $1000.00


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> " What is, concrete sewer box Alex"


I'll take "Dumping at home" for $1000.00
[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have .............The Daily Double


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it a city thing









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Please re-post!
Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"OVTT" started this thread during the board malfunction this afternoon. Not sure what the original question was as it was never listed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

By the topic header, I think the answer is ...septic tank cover.....looking forward to the rest of the original post


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm, can I buy a vowel? Okay, okay I know you were doing Jeopardy, but I was never on Jeopardy. I was, however, on Wheel of Fortune in January of 2001. Vanna's a babe.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> By the topic header, I think the answer is ...septic tank cover.....looking forward to the rest of the original post


That could be John 
But why the big cover I had a tee add to my line for the camper

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have city septic and we dump our tanks in the clean out in front of our house....I don't know if it is legal or not but you can't see what I am doing from the street.....it must be legal then right????

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

countrygirl said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


I believe it should be fine. Although I don't have a septic system, I have read of many others who do and are OK. Heck, most of the campgrounds I stay at are using a septic system. I'm sure someone with "hands" on" experience will chime in shortly.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmm, can I buy a vowel? Okay, okay I know you were doing Jeopardy, but I was never on Jeopardy. I was, however, on Wheel of Fortune in January of 2001. Vanna's a babe.


Scott you were on Wheel of Fortune? WOW that's so Cool!!









Tami


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Live far enough out in the country, and all you gotta do to take the OB into the pasture, and dump on the ground.







It makes the hay grow nice and thick there.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

If they don't see you then did you do it that is the question.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

If your discharging in your sewer clean out and not a storm drain "sewer" you should be fine. Your sewer clean out should be outside your home on the lowest/drain side running to the main sewer line. My adaptor works great in mine and I just run a little extra water to make sure it does not get clogged.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have an extension teed off to the TT for dumping into the septic system
Just haven't had the chance to use it yet

Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]

Would you rather use whichamacallit?









Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought it was a whatchamacallit


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]
Would you rather use whichamacallit?








Dan








[/quote]
or...maybe a "dakine"?

Get a grip, Eric. Thingies are still legal in NH - Senate hasn't passed that Bill, yet....


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, quickly....what movie is this line from "S*****er's full!"

That's what this thread reminds me of....HA!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Okay, quickly....what movie is this line from "S*****er's full!"
> 
> That's what this thread reminds me of....HA!!


National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase







. I love that movie!

Bill


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> Okay, quickly....what movie is this line from "S*****er's full!"
> 
> That's what this thread reminds me of....HA!!


National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase







. I love that movie!

Bill
[/quote]
Cousin Eddie









And here's the sound clip (warning, it is unedited).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jfish21 said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]
Because as women, we know what they do, we just don't always know what they're called...So, they're THINGIES!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK this was definitely an amuzing thread. What I find very interesting is the fact that there are 28 posts & it is 2 pgs & OVTT hasn't responded yet?









Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

â€œA hydro-static-de-crapinator, for an under-slung over driveâ€

To quote my dad!

That's what he would always say when we were kids,
when we asked what something was or what it was forâ€¦

MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]

Thingie...







Thingie...Thingie...







Thingie







...

I was gonna post a lil dude blowing a raspberry...but...there isn't one in the smilie thingie.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]

Thingie...







Thingie...Thingie...







Thingie







...

I was gonna post a lil dude blowing a raspberry...but...there isn't one in the smilie thingie.








[/quote]

CG, How's this ?????










Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> We have a clean out thingie buried between the house and the 3 tanks in the back yard...could we dump in the clean out thingie????


 Why does it have to be a thingie? WHY DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE THINGIE!!
[/quote]

Thingie...







Thingie...Thingie...







Thingie







...

I was gonna post a lil dude blowing a raspberry...but...there isn't one in the smilie thingie.








[/quote]

CG, How's this ?????










Tami
[/quote]

Cool! Thanks Tami!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

U Got it


----------

